# Divergencies



## xiawujing (Mar 2, 2009)

*DIVERGENCIES
By: Xiawujing, Based on ideas from Dark Angel*

The stars stood out against the cold darkness of the void, blinking beacons of hope nestled within the hopeless. Warmaster Rogal Dorn stood quietly on the bridge of the Phalanx, listening to the humming of the consoles and the whisperings of the ship’s crew as they went about their various duties. The Warmaster gazed back up through the viewports, out into the ink colored nothingness. He tried to find some flicker of hope, something to keep his heart beating in time with the progress of his father’s Imperium, but he could find none. He was broken, shaken to his very core by what he had learned while interred on Inwit. There was nothing that could rekindle the old flame and the passion that had once given his part of the Crusade any purpose.

*-Some years earlier on Caliban-*

Lion El’Jonson, newly rediscovered Primarch of the Dark Angels, studied the parchments and dataslates set before him, his face set in a scowl of frustration. He had been sitting at the desk within his quarters in The Rock for far too long, working on getting his Legion to a fully operational status. His last few months had been spent getting everything in line, from checking the new shipments of equipment from Mars to the redesigning of his Calibanite brethren from humans into Space Marines.

Even for as supernaturally tough a being as a Primarch was, it was possible to wear them out with long periods of bureaucratic stand-still. El’Jonson was born to fight, and fight he would, and had. He had flown out at first with the Terran Space Marines under his command and seen their amazing prowess in war. Upon returning, he had eagerly started into the work of transformation that needed to be enacted upon those from Caliban that would become his brothers even more deeply now that they would be brought onto a plane of existence near his own finally.

However, his new role as administrator and commander of the Legion was beginning to wear on him. He knew he was taking far too much responsibility onto his own shoulders, but he had every intention of doing great things in his Father’s service, and wanted to be sure that his Legion would be the best it could be.

A few taps on the large wooden door that served as the entrance to the room jolted him from his reverie. He sat up a bit straighter in his chair, and tidied the top of the desk a bit, making small piles out of the paperwork that he suspected was growing at an exponential rate. When he was ready, he shouted across the room, “Enter.”

The door swung out to reveal Cypher, the enigmatic secret keeper and historian of The Order, now one of the new Chaplains of the Dark Angels Legion. The man had found the transition from his original position to Chaplain fairly easy. Mainly it was because he was doing the same work, or at least very similar work. “My Lord,” the Chaplain intoned as he entered the room, closing the door silently behind him.

“What news, Cypher? Have the Mechanicum adepts finished with the prototypes of the steeds I requested for the Ravenwing?”

“As of this morning, Artisan Hestalsus informed me that the first shipment should arrive later today, and it has. The servitors on landing pad Gamma have begun the unpacking and storage.”

“Storage?” The Primarch said joyfully, “We cannot let such masterful things be locked up so quickly. Send news down to the pad that the Ravenwing is on its way to test them.”

“Yes, sir-” Cypher said, turning to leave.

“And Cypher,” El’Jonson interrupted, catching the Chaplain in the door.

“Primarch?”

“Would you ride with me?” The Lion asked.

Cypher paused a moment, before replying. “My apologies, but I do have to see about getting the rest of The Order’s texts stored properly, and there is much more after that in working to get the texts entered into digital files, and then-“

Once more, the Primarch cut Cypher off. “Cypher. Would you ride with me?”

Something in the way he said it moved something in the Chaplain, something deep and animalistic within his breast. He did want to ride through Caliban’s forests at least one last time before he took to the stars to spread the glory of the Emperor to the lost civilizations of man.

“I would be honored,” he finally said, smiling and nodding slightly. The Lion’s face broke into a grin, and he swept past his desk, catching Cypher’s shoulders under his broad arm, and hustling the man down the hallway towards the landing sites.






Part II coming soon


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

I like it, and I want to be seeing alot from Cypher please


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Beautifully written 
The introduction is fantastic
love to read more


----------



## Doombull (Mar 31, 2009)

I like it
Writing dark angel stuff is hard but you pulled it off in incredible fashion
Keep me updated


----------



## xiawujing (Mar 2, 2009)

Artisan Hestalsus was busy trying to control the servitors of Landing Pad Gamma. The new steeds ordered by the First Legion were masterpieces, one and all; and the servitors, the mindless things they were designed to be, were handling them with their usual care. A crash resounded across the pad and, like a startled cockroach, Hestalsus scurried to the source of the noise. When he could finally see it, he began bleating harsh strings of binary code. The loader servitors had dropped one of the boxes as they had hoisted it out of the spacecraft and several components were spilling from inside.

“What is this!?” he moaned at the servitors. They shuffled about slightly, unable to answer or fully comprehend his statement. The loaders only knew that the Artisan was severely frustrated. The harshness of his binary had conveyed that alone.

Mechadendrites slid sussuringly out from under Hestalsus’ red robes, and began to pick the pieces up gingerly. He continued cursing, or trying his best to, at the servitors. Binary being a very logical language, the Artisan couldn’t exactly curse with it, but could express how he could for any number of reasons have the servitors melted down to their component elements and then shucked into a black hole just to be sure the job was done. A few slid forward at this to try and help him, but he waved them off.


It was at this point that Lion El’Jonson and Cypher emerged from a door set high in the wall of one of the Rock’s many towers, descending a staircase that led directly to Gamma. The two had armored themselves, the ceramite plates of their power armor gleaming in the mid-day sun. They were greeted by the sight of the bumbling servitors trying to stay out of Hestalsus’ way as the Artisan kept moaning to himself and trying to not damage the parts any further. The two superhumans exchanged looks and a quick smirk at the Techpriest’s expense.

“Artisan,” said Luther, catching the man unawares. “Are the new constructs ready?”

Hestalsus jumped slightly at the sound of the Primarch’s voice, but only slightly. He was fairly removed from the human race, as most of the Adeptus Mechanicum were, but he had not gone as far as many others. As an Artisan he still had need of his imagination and emotion, so very little had been done to replace any brain matter. This left him seeming much more human than most other Techpriests, but it was a small price to pay.

“Yes, Primarch. The Omnissiah has blessed my work, and it was completed much faster than expected. It was a sudden burst of inspiration that did it, I think.”

“Good! Now, how many of the steeds do you have ready?”

“Ten… well, nine actually. These,” and here he shrieked in binary something unintelligible to the Space Marines, “have dropped the last one, and I will need to make some necessary repairs. The others have been assembled and stored within the specified paddocks.”

“Very well! Have them brought to the front gate.”

“Yes, Primarch.”

Hestalsus finished repacking the damaged steed, and went off to begin the preparations for bringing the other nine online. El’Jonson and Cypher strode off in the direction of the main gate, the Primarch informing the members of the Ravenwing to meet them there by private comms.





Part III coming soon


----------



## Doombull (Mar 31, 2009)

Can't wait for part three this is getting interesting
Nice job


----------

